# Português Europeu



## arizona2014

Tenho uma duvida que talvez alguem possa me ajudar. 
Trabalho como interprete de portugues e ingles, e algumas vezes me encontro com portugueses que nao entendem o que falo. Nos comunicamos por telefone, o que acredito deixe a comunicacao mais dificil. Mas se ambos as partes fiquem calmas e falem claramente se e possivel entender um ao outro. Ou nao? ???
Existem partes da linguagem que possa ser impossivel intender-se quando vindo de diferente paises ou regioes, e ainda, Pode-se aprender a falar a lingua portuguesa europeia?


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo, aos fóruns Arizona! 
Estou entendendo então que você é brasileiro(a). Sobre diferenças, pronúncias, etc. do português temos várias discussões no fórum. Dê uma olhadinha:
Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'portugues' no título:

a fonética do português - recursos?
ainda as variações linguísticas do português
chiado carioca vs chiado português
Contato dos lusos com português brasileiro

E para usar os acentos necessários quando nossos teclados não o têm, veja nos recursos da ''janelinha'' do post. É só clicar na letra interessada.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136118&p=1483168#post1483168


----------



## xiskxisk

Quanto mais calmamente conversarem mais facilmente se entendem mesmo que tenham sotaques que não estejam habituados. De outra forma, podes tentar aperfeiçoar a tua pronúncia de forma a aproximá-la à das pessoas com quem queres comunicar; ou, aproximá-la à norma Brasileira ou Portuguesa que é bem entendida por todos os falantes dos respectivos países.


----------



## Vanda

Aqui tem uma discussão interessante:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=439327&highlight=portugues


----------



## arizona2014

Puxa, muito Obrigaba pela ajuda. Vou partir a estudar com mais fervor.
 O ponto da minha pergunta foi que recentemente a cliente que estava precisando de interpretaÇão rejeitou minha ajuda pois eu não falava português de portugal. Como interpreter espero sempre prover o melhor para meu cliente, e quando chega a esse ponto de não poder seguir a interpretaÇão por motivos minimo de dialeto, ou apenas nesse caso somente o sotaque, é frustante.

Obrigado pessoal por ajudar


----------



## Vanda

Esta frustração é geral, Arizona, e gente estúpida você encontrará em qualquer lugar, bem como pessoas educadas. Para nós é difícil entender -a princípio - o sotaque português, depois o ouvido acostuma, como com qualquer sotaque em qualquer língua.


----------



## Outsider

Esse cliente foi indelicado. A interpretação que faz envolve linguagem muito técnica?


----------



## arizona2014

Sim,  foi muito indelicado, já perguntando se o interprete falava português de Portugal e que não queria português brasileiro. Neste caso nao houve interpretaÇão, mas usualmente são assuntos corriqueiros feitos todos os dias, que estou bastante familiarizada. Normalmente faÇo interpretaÇões luso português/inglês sem problemas, mas algumas vezes , e muitas vezes, pessoas com idade avanÇada, principalmente quando vivem a muitos anos nos USA, e acredito que criam seu proprio dialeto luso/english  se negam a ter um interprete brasileiro. 
Ainda estou com  "a pulga atrás da orelha" .


----------



## Outsider

A idade talvez explique um pouco. As gerações mais recuadas não deviam conhecer quase nada da fala brasileira (se foi antes de as novelas da Globo chegarem cá). Talvez sintam que tem demasiadas palavras que não conhecem, e fiquem confusos ou tenham medo de não entender (sem razão, parece-me). A juntar a isso alguma teimosia devida à própria idade... Mas mesmo assim não desculpa a indelicadeza.


----------



## xiskxisk

Se calhar tinha outras alternativas de tradutores que falassem Português de Portugal.


----------



## arizona2014

xiskxisk said:


> Se calhar tinha outras alternativas de tradutores que falassem Português de Portugal.



Infelizmente não teve essa opção.    E algumas vezes eles se tornam muito rudes. Uma pena.


----------



## William Stein

arizona2014 said:


> Infelizmente não teve essa opção.    E algumas vezes eles se tornam muito rudes. Uma pena.



I'm glad to see a native speaker admit that there's an enormous difference between European and Brazilian PT, much bigger than between US and UK English or between Castillian and Latin American Spanish. If the definition of a separate language is a language that is mutually incomprehensible to Brazilians and natives of Portugal, then European Portuguese is almost another language (it doesn't work the other way around, though, because lots of Portuguese can understand Brazilian PT from watching soap operas). Why don't you sign up for a 5 or 6 week course in advanced Portuguese course in Lisbon? That might be enough time for you to get used to the pronunciation since you're already a native speaker.


----------



## xiskxisk

William Stein said:


> I'm glad to see a native speaker admit that there's an enormous difference between European and Brazilian PT, much bigger than between US and UK English or between Castillian and Latin American Spanish. If the definition of a separate language is a language that is mutually incomprehensible to Brazilians and natives of Portugal, then European Portuguese is almost another language (it doesn't work the other way around, though, because lots of Portuguese can understand Brazilian PT from watching soap operas). Why don't you sign up for a 5 or 6 week course in advanced Portuguese course in Lisbon? That might be enough time for you to get used to the pronunciation since you're already a native speaker.



Even in the same country there are incomprehensible accents if you're not used to them (hence different languages by that hypothesis). If you can understand a written language, then you just need to get used to the accent to be able to understand it.

Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese are almost equal when written, so you just need to get used to the accent.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

William Stein said:


> I'm glad to see a native speaker admit  that there's an enormous difference between European and Brazilian PT,  much bigger than between US and UK English or between Castillian and  Latin American Spanish. If the definition of a separate language is a  language that is mutually incomprehensible to Brazilians and natives of  Portugal, then European Portuguese is almost another language (it  doesn't work the other way around, though, because lots of Portuguese  can understand Brazilian PT from watching soap operas). Why don't you  sign up for a 5 or 6 week course in advanced Portuguese course in  Lisbon? That might be enough time for you to get used to the  pronunciation since you're already a native speaker.



I can understand EP well, but I do need some think to "tune in".


----------



## William Stein

xiskxisk said:


> Even in the same country there are incomprehensible accents if you're not used to them (hence different languages by that hypothesis). If you can understand a written language, then you just need to get used to the accent to be able to understand it.
> 
> Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese are almost equal when written, so you just need to get used to the accent.



Well you guys obviously know more about it than I do as a non-native but the asker (arizona2014) is a native speaker and professional linguist and still has problems understanding spoken Euopean Portuguese, so it must be a real problem. Even in writing, there are big grammatical differences, too, for example (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_grammar):

Mesoclisis[ Another specific feature of Portuguese is mesoclisis, or infixing, of clitic pronouns in future and conditional verb forms. In Brazilian Portuguese it is limited to extremely formal and mostly written style, but European Portuguese still allows clitic object pronouns to surface as mesoclitics in colloquial language:


_Ela levá-*lo*-ia_ ("_She take-*it*-would_" – "She would take it").
_Eles dar-*no*-*lo*-ão_ ("_They give-*us*-*it*-will_" – "They will give it to us").

That may seem like a small difference but I'm sure it's very confusing when people are talking fast.


----------



## Alandria

William Stein said:


> Well you guys obviously know more about it than I do as a non-native but the asker (arizona2014) is a native speaker and professional linguist and still has problems understanding spoken Euopean Portuguese, so it must be a real problem. Even in writing, there are big grammatical differences, too, for example (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portuguese_grammar):
> 
> *Mesoclisis[*
> 
> Another specific feature of Portuguese is mesoclisis, or infixing, of clitic pronouns in future and conditional verb forms. In Brazilian Portuguese it is limited to extremely formal and mostly written style, but European Portuguese still allows clitic object pronouns to surface as mesoclitics in colloquial language:
> 
> 
> _Ela levá-*lo*-ia_ ("_She take-*it*-would_" – "She would take it").
> _Eles dar-*no*-*lo*-ão_ ("_They give-*us*-*it*-will_" – "They will give it to us").
> 
> That may seem like a small difference but I'm sure it's very confusing when people are talking fast.



Portuguese people avoid this construction in coloquial language, trust me. It's formal, even in POrtugal.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alandria said:


> There are more differences between Portuguese language spoken by poor And rich people in Brazil than the differences between brazilian portuguese And European portuguese.



Só se for em seu mundo virtual,
nunca vi pessoas ricas falando: _Se você a seguir..._ou gritando _Peguem-no!_




> *Série portuguesa Morangos com Açúcar pode voltar ao Brasil pela Rede TV!*
> 
> Esperemos novas noticias por parte da Rede TV!, se ela vai reexibir a  primeira temporada, ou se vai passar temporada mais recente, e se vai  utilizar o mesmo elenco que dublou na Bandeirantes.



http://www.jwave.com.br/2010/04/serie-portuguesa-morangos-com-acucar.html


----------



## Alentugano

William Stein said:


> because lots of Portuguese can understand Brazilian PT from watching soap operas)



Actually we Portuguese understand what they say because they speak Portuguese, that's all.


----------



## William Stein

Alentugano said:


> Actually we Portuguese understand what they say because they speak Portuguese, that's all.



That might be a bit simplistic since if that were true Brazilians would have no problem understanding Portuguese people (and I would have no problem understanding the Scots or cockney or ebonics).


----------



## Vanda

In the end, guys, it is all related to accent.
By the way, there is a new series on Brazilian accents airing on TV. It begins today. Anyone interested, just google this:
_'Série de reportagens_ mostra as diferenças entre os '_sotaques do Brasil_'.


----------



## William Stein

Vanda said:


> In the end, guys, it is all related to accent.



I translate both Brazilian and PT Portuguese all the time so I know that written Portuguese is very similar in both languages, but there are significant differences in grammar. For example, I remember seeing a Portuguese grammar book about the way that pronouns are combined with verbs (like decirselo in Spanish) and it seemed a lot different from Brazlian grammar.


----------



## J. Bailica

As variantes estão simultaneamente viradas de frente e de trás, são varadas pelas variadas, e avariadas para as viradas. Acho que é isto que realmente.


----------



## William Stein

J. Bailica said:


> As variantes estão simultaneamente viradas de frente e de trás, são varadas pelas variadas, e avariadas para as viradas. Acho que é isto que realmente.



Você é poeta, que lindo!


----------



## J. Bailica

Não, é que quando alguém diz que as variantes são bastante diferentes, eu compreendo bem esse ponto de vista. Se alguém diz entretanto que há diferenças de fato bem marcadas, mas que a essência está sempre lá toda, eu também me revejo afinal nessa ideia. 
 As línguas (ou cá as nossas variantes) são uma realidade fractal. E é por isso que eu me expressei daquela maneira.
É como as pessoas. São radicalmente diferentes, ou fatalmente semelhantes no essencial? Às vezes passo horas a pensar nisso. A comparação talvez não seja muito boa, mas se for a segunda, também você é poeta.


----------



## anaczz

E além de poeta, filósofo!


----------



## J. Bailica

Sim.  



(1)sim


----------



## Alentugano

William Stein said:


> That might be a bit simplistic since if that were true Brazilians would have no problem understanding Portuguese people (and I would have no problem understanding the Scots or cockney or ebonics).


I'm sorry, being simplistic is to say that we are able to understand Brazilians just because we watch their soaps.


----------



## William Stein

Alentugano said:


> I'm sorry, being simplistic is to say that we are able to understand Brazilians just because we watch their soaps.



And I'm sorry but you seem to forget I said "lots of Portuguese" (not all) since, as for me, I'm not given to speaking in absolute terms.
Anyway, just to show I'm not making the whole thing up, see: *Brazil's soaps wash away the mother tongue of Portugal (http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ay-the-mother-tongue-of-portugal-1260153.html)*


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> And I'm sorry but you seem to forget I said "lots of Portuguese" (not all) since, as for me, I'm not given to speaking in absolute terms.
> Anyway, just to show I'm not making the whole thing up, see: *Brazil's soaps wash away the mother tongue of Portugal (http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ay-the-mother-tongue-of-portugal-1260153.html)*



É típico exagero jornalístico, William. Quem dos leitores do "Independent" se daria ao trabalho de ler um artigo sobre a influência linguística brasileira no português de Portugal se o título não fosse bombástico?
Atirar com meia dúzia de palavras, algumas delas duvidosamente atribuídas ao impacto das telenovelas brasileiras (desde quando é que '_Tá_' é uma palavra de origem brasileira, por exemplo? *), e fazer disso um drama não passa de uma caricatura canhestra que revela absoluta ignorância do país que retrata. Nash era a correspondente em Espanha e vivia em Madrid, creio eu. Como não acompanhei o trabalho dela não vou dizer que fez o mesmo que muitos outros correspondentes não residentes encarregados de cobrir países menores sempre fizeram, que é uma visitinha curta, de dois ou três dias, falando com duas ou três pessoas do meio e pegando no primeiro tema que lhes venha à mão susceptível de encher o olho ao leitor do jornal, ocupar espaço na edição do dia e, _last but not least_, justificar a deslocação. Mas o resultado não é diferente e o que ela diz tem pouco que mereça crédito.

É inegável que as telenovelas brasileiras suscitaram um imenso interesse em Portugal **. Transformaram a paisagem televisiva do país na qual ocuparam, durante muitos anos, o _'prime-time_'.  Por efeito mimético, vulgarizaram o uso de termos e expressões do Brasil e geraram fenómenos de adopção de comportamentos como a articulista refere. Tudo isto era de esperar. Tudo isto é natural e aconteceu a par com influências de outras proveniências que não o Brasil. Sou suficientemente velho para me lembrar do impacto que teve na língua a emigração para o centro da Europa, particularmente para França, a guerra colonial e especialmente o regresso maciço dos colonos após as independências, o advento da rádio ***, da televisão e do cinema. Foram influências que não se limitaram à língua e se repercutiram igualmente noutros campos como os costumes ou a música (nomeadamente a popular), o que só prova, evidentemente que o país e a língua estão vivos e não vivem encerrados num baú arrumado a um canto do sótão.

Convém, contudo, não exagerar. O número de termos brasileiros que penetraram na língua do dia a dia não tem, nem de longe, a dimensão que às vezes se apregoa e, sem ter feito nenhuma contabilidade, que seria sempre difícil de fazer, não sei mesmo se não será até inferior ao de outras proveniências. E também não acredito que seja por isso que os portugueses entendem os brasileiros. É evidente que as telenovelas e, mais tarde, a imigração brasileira, colocaram os portugueses em contacto diário com o falar do Brasil e, consequentemente, generalizaram e facilitaram o seu entendimento. Contudo, uma das minhas recordações de infância mais remotas, do início dos anos cinquenta do século passado, é a de termos sido visitados por uma amiga brasileira da mina mãe. É claro que, miúdo muito pequeno, achava estranha a forma de a senhora falar, mas não me recordo de não entender - e entender bem - o que ela dizia. Mais tarde tive colegas e amigos brasileiros, da vaga que veio estudar para Portugal no final dos anos sessenta, e nunca tive o mais pequeno problema de compreensão do que diziam, nem me dei conta de que eles tivessem. Tudo isto foi anterior às novelas, que só chegaram no final dos anos setenta. Depois disso continuei a relacionar-me com brasileiros, a maioria dos quais sem qualquer ligação anterior a Portugal e sempre sem problemas de comunicação. Claro está, havia e há sempre uma ou outra palavra ou expressão que marca a diferença ou então não falaríamos de variantes. Mas isso não sucede mesmo dentro do próprio Brasil, ou até mesmo dentro de Portugal que, sendo um país pequeno, tem acentuadas diferenças de pronúncia e de vocabulário? 
Julgo, por isso, que o Alentugano tem razão. Entendemo-nos porque falamos a mesma língua. Compreendo que um estrangeiro atento e que se esforce por falar bem seja mais sensível às diferenças entre as duas variantes e que, nalguns casos, considere mesmo que há detalhes que são de perder a cabeça, mas para nós, falantes nativos, elas têm na verdade um impacto bastante reduzido.

* Nash aponta a substituição de '_Como está?_' por '_Tudo bem?_' ('_Todo be_m' na versão dela, a trair a influência do espanhol). Ora a verdade é que se trata apenas de uma diferença de registo. '_Como está?_' é formal, '_Tudo bem?_' informal. E o '_Está bom?_' ou '_Está bem?_' mais informal, de cuja existência e uso generalizado ela não se apercebeu, continuam a usar-se na mesma. '_Tudo bem?_' enriqueceu o léxico, mas não se pode dizer que tenha deitado alguma outra expressão para o caixote do lixo.

** Sabe-se, entre muitos outros factos igualmente reveladores desse interesse, que os membros da direcção de um dos nossos partidos políticos, gente altamente disciplinada, com muitos anos de cadeia e clandestinidade durante a ditadura, habituada aos maiores sacrifícios pessoais e nada dada a frioleiras e facilitismos, interrompia as reuniões para descer ao átrio do edifício, onde se encontrava o bar com televisão, para ver o episódio do dia da '_Gabriela, Cravo e Canela_', do Walter Avancini, baseada no romance do Jorge Amado, a primeira que, em 1977, por cá passou. 

*** Um amigo que conheceu pessoalmente o Michel Giacometti quando ele fez na minha região a recolha do cancioneiro popular no final dos anos cinquenta ou início dos sessenta falou-me da preocupação dele em terminar rapidamente a recolha porque se tornava cada vez mais notória a influência da música transmitida pela rádio na forma como as canções populares eram cantadas e interpretadas. Estavam a perder genuinidade a passo acelerado, ou, dito de outro modo, o verdadeiro cancioneiro popular português estava em sério risco de desaparecer.


----------



## Vanda

> Julgo, por isso, que o Alentugano tem razão. Entendemo-nos porque falamos a mesma língua. Compreendo que um estrangeiro atento e que se esforce por falar bem seja mais sensível às diferenças entre as duas variantes e que, nalguns casos, considere mesmo que há detalhes que são de perder a cabeça, mas para nós, falantes nativos, elas têm na verdade um impacto bastante reduzido.



Conforme disse ao Carfer, quando lá estive, estar em Portugal me parecia estar no Brasil, numa região diferente qualquer no Brasil. Insisto na ideia do sotaque.


----------



## Alentugano

William Stein said:


> That might be a bit simplistic since if that were true Brazilians would have no problem understanding Portuguese people (and I would have no problem understanding the Scots or cockney or ebonics).


O que você sustenta em relação ao não entendimento do variante europeia do português por parte dos brasileiros (e também agora vou ser eu a dizer que há muitos brasileiros que não têm este problema e que eu, inclusivamente, conheço alguns) tem sobretudo a ver com o sotaque europeu, isto é, para além de usarmos entoações diferentes em muitas palavras, nós falamos muito rápido e suprimimos algumas vogais, o que complica um pouco o entendimento de quem não está habituado a esta variante. Ainda assim, tenho ouvido e lido relatos de brasileiros que, passado umas horas ou - noutros casos - dias, já não têm problema nenhum em entender o que nós dizemos... é principalmente uma questão de acostumar o ouvido.


----------



## anaczz

Exatamente, é mesmo questão de acostumar o ouvido e, vez por outra, ir buscar palavras que conhecemos, pois fazem parte da língua, mas não são frequentemente usadas na nossa própria variante, mas o sotaque é, sem dúvida, o que mais dificulta. Depois de um tempinho, já está (como dizem os portugueses). Já disse isto aqui uma vez, mas volto a lembrar. Depois de viver por 2 anos em país de língua inglesa, cheguei a Portugal pela primeira vez e eu mesma fiquei surpresa com a forma como me senti realmente "em casa", lendo e ouvindo meu próprio idioma nas ruas, nos cartazes, na televisão, etc. Foi quando a frase "Minha pátria é minha língua" realmente fez sentido para mim.


----------



## Vanda

anaczz said:


> , cheguei a Portugal pela primeira vez e eu mesma fiquei surpresa com a forma como me senti realmente "em casa", lendo e ouvindo meu próprio idioma nas ruas, nos cartazes, na televisão, etc. Foi quando a frase "Minha pátria é minha língua" realmente fez sentido para mim.



OH, Anita, foi exatamente o que disse ao Carfer quando lá estive.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Tenho uma pequena pergunta aos colegas portugueses. Acredito que ela caiba neste tópico, mas se a moderação achar que ela está muito fora do tema, por favor separem ela em outra thread, para não atrapalhar esta discussão.

Uma vez que as variantes brasileira e européia são mutualmente inteligíveis, não existe a necessidade de que um brasileiro tente falar a variante européia, e vice-versa. Porém, supondo que, um brasileiro tente usar a variante eurpéia, como vocês portugueses encarariam a situação?
Pergunto porque acho o português europeu muito bonito, e me sentiria tentado a usá-lo numa conversa com um português. Só que possuo um receio muito grande de ser interpretado erroneamente; de acharem que estou a debochar, por saberem que naturalmente não falo daquela maneira. Então, o que vocês acham?


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> I protest.



Com muitíssima razão. É uma acusação perfeitamente descabelada.


----------



## Carfer

Darth Nihilus said:


> supondo que, um brasileiro tente usar a variante eurpoéia, como vocês portugueses encarariam a situação?



Com simpatia, evidentemente, mas também com uma sensação de total inutilidade do ponto de vista da comunicação. E como essa inutilidade é manifesta, se não avisar previamente o que vai fazer e porquê, é natural que o interlocutor pense que está a brincar com ele.


----------



## xiskxisk

Darth Nihilus said:


> Tenho uma pequena pergunta aos colegas portugueses. Acredito que ela caiba neste tópico, mas se a moderação achar que ela está muito fora do tema, por favor separem ela em outra thread, para não atrapalhar esta discussão.
> 
> Uma vez que as variantes brasileira e européia são mutualmente inteligíveis, não existe a necessidade de que um brasileiro tente falar a variante européia, e vice-versa. Porém, supondo que, um brasileiro tente usar a variante eurpéia, como vocês portugueses encarariam a situação?
> Pergunto porque acho o português europeu muito bonito, e me sentiria tentado a usá-lo numa conversa com um português. Só que possuo um receio muito grande de ser interpretado erroneamente; de acharem que estou a debochar, por saberem que naturalmente não falo daquela maneira. Então, o que vocês acham?


Um comentário bastante recorrente por estas bandas é o facto de normalmente os brasileiros não fazerem um esforço para aprender o nosso sotaque, enquanto que um Português que vai para o Brasil começa logo a imitar o sotaque brasileiro.
De certo que ao início pode soar um bocado estranho, mas com tempo e dedicação acredito que consigas fazer os outros soltar exclamações quando souberem que és brasileira. Já vi espanhóis a falar português com um sotaque perfeito, não vejo porque é que um brasileiro não há-de conseguir.

http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo2_1.html


----------



## Alandria

xiskxisk said:


> Um comentário bastante recorrente por estas bandas é o facto de normalmente os brasileiros não fazerem um esforço para aprender o nosso sotaque, enquanto que um Português que vai para o Brasil começa logo a imitar o sotaque brasileiro.
> De certo que ao início pode soar um bocado estranho, mas com tempo e dedicação acredito que consigas fazer os outros soltar exclamações quando souberem que és brasileira. Já vi espanhóis a falar português com um sotaque perfeito, não vejo porque é que um brasileiro não há-de conseguir.
> 
> http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo2_1.html



Quando estive em Portugal, peguei rapidamente o sotaque do Porto, acho-o encantador.
E noto que os portugueses em geral têm dificuldades de entender os madeirenses e açorianos, colocam até legendas na tv. Não estou certa?


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> E noto que os portugueses em geral têm dificuldades de entender os madeirenses e açorianos, colocam até legendas na tv. Não estou certa?



. É verdade, sim. Depende das ilhas e, dentro delas, até da localidade, Nos Açores, a pronúncia de S.Miguel é muito difícil de entender e a de Rabo de Peixe, uma localidade próxima da capital, praticamente ininteligível. A da Ilha Terceira não diverge tanto e das outras só conheço pessoas que vivem no Continente.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

xiskxisk said:


> Um comentário bastante recorrente por estas bandas é o facto de normalmente os brasileiros não fazerem um esforço para aprender o nosso sotaque, enquanto que um Português que vai para o Brasil começa logo a imitar o sotaque brasileiro.
> De certo que ao início pode soar um bocado estranho, mas com tempo e dedicação acredito que consigas fazer os outros soltar exclamações quando souberem que és *brasileira*. Já vi espanhóis a falar português com um sotaque perfeito, não vejo porque é que um brasileiro não há-de conseguir.
> 
> http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo2_1.html



Como assim brasileirA? Minha retórica é tão feminina assim? 

Brincadeira a parte, obrigado pela resposta xiskxisk. De fato, certa vez conheci um português que só descobri ser português porque ele mesmo me contou. Não havia o menor traço de sotaque em sua fala. Com relação a brasileiros não aprenderem o português europeu, acredito que boa parte não o faz simplismente por achar um esforço desnecessário; do ponto de vista comunicativo, inútil, com o próprio Carfer colocou. Portanto, precisa existir uma certa admiração pela língua em si. E com certeza este não é o motivo da ida e estadia de muitos brasileiros em Portugal. 
Mas eu mesmo não criticaria essa atitude, pois é muito indvidual. Eu mesmo tenho uma posição semelhante com relação ao espanhol.


----------



## arizona2014

William Stein said:


> I'm glad to see a native speaker admit that there's an enormous difference between European and Brazilian PT, much bigger than between US and UK English or between Castillian and Latin American Spanish. If the definition of a separate language is a language that is mutually incomprehensible to Brazilians and natives of Portugal, then European Portuguese is almost another language (it doesn't work the other way around, though, because lots of Portuguese can understand Brazilian PT from watching soap operas). Why don't you sign up for a 5 or 6 week course in advanced Portuguese course in Lisbon? That might be enough time for you to get used to the pronunciation since you're already a native speaker.



You know William, that is not a bad idea, but I live a "little" far (a lot far ) from Lisbon. Also, where I live we do not have many portuguese immigrants to be possible having classes. Only if I was living in New Jersey or Massachusetts. I am in a chase for a good website that could have those kind of classes, and train my ears. Does anybody can recommend a good one? .


----------



## mexerica feliz

Alandria said:


> Obrigada.
> Pessoalmente gosto mais dos sotaques do norte de Portugal. São os mais fáceis de entender para qualquer brasileiro, unanimemente...



Eu prefiro os sotaques de Angola.
Já ouviu Isabel dos Santos falar?
Se não ouviu, com certeza vai ouvir, porque ela vai comprando Portugal aos poucos.

O melhor inglês ''britânico'' se fala em Dublin.
O melhor português ''lusitano'' se fala em Luanda.


----------



## William Stein

arizona2014 said:


> You know William, that is not a bad idea, but I live a "little" far (a lot far ) from Lisbon. Also, where I live we do not have many portuguese immigrants to be possible having classes. Only if I was living in New Jersey or Massachusetts. I am in a chase for a good website that could have those kind of classes, and train my ears. Does anybody can recommend a good one? .



I wasn't suggesting you commute  Here's a school that has a 2-week teacher training course that's not very expensive and then you'd be a certified Portuguese teacher, too. http://www.cesalanguages.com/start-dates-and-prices/portuguese
It would be a tax write-off, too, since you're an interpreter.


----------

